# Just another service Facebook provides



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Facebook wants to know why you didn't publish that status update you started writing.

I love the example in the article pic.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not surprised. I do not assume anything is private on the net. In fact they are probably watching us now. *Hi there! How's it going? Merry Christmas!*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ALL THAT HAPPENS MUST BE KNOWN - that's along the lines of RESISTANCE IS FUTILE

And Facebook is evil:devil::jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I'll be a


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Just use it to disseminate false information back at 'them' and viral mental concepts to fight against ____, while using ____ to alter ____ in ____ ___. ___ defenses _____ __ ____ ___ Paraguayan ______ ___ _ _____ fruit bat. Also ____ __ ______ __ ____ atomic ___ _________ ___ ______, with ____ __ ____! The ______ spiders ___ _____ ___, not to ------- _______ from our alien brothers, the ______ or _________ as you will. 

Smash the control images, smash the machine!
...or just keep em' guessing... just think of all the other....

Who's knocking on my...

Transmission END:googly:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Zurgh said:


> Just use it to disseminate false informationback at 'them' and viral mental concepts to fight against ____, while using ____ to alter ____ in ____ ___. ___ defenses _____ __ ____ ___ Paraguayan ______ ___ _ _____ fruitbat. Also ____ __ ______ __ ____ atomic ___ _________ ___ ______, with ____ __ ____! The ______ spiders ___ _____ ___, not to ------- _______ from our alien brothers, the ______ or _________ as you will.
> 
> Smash the control images, smash the machine!
> ...or just keep em' guessing... just think of all the other....
> ...


Too damn funny.... as usual!!

I hate Facebook but regard it as a necessary evil. It seems to be the most economical way to advertise a local business... Go figure....


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Funny Zurgh!

I don't think in today's society that there is anything exists called "self censorship". That's just the way things have developed (unfortunately) with social sites, twitter, and anywhere else that people speak very freely without any thought of big brother watching. It's scary how much people reveal about themselves so publicly for the world to see.

Yes Roxy, I agree...Facebook is evil.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

What makes it worse is anything on a sight like Facebook can be taken under false pretences. People post what they want, not what they have to. There can be a lot of fake in some profiles. People can show themselves as how they want to be seen, not who they really are.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: What's Facebook?:googly:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't use Facebook since I switched over to Google+ two years ago. Not that Google+ isn't doing this either. But I usually compose anything lengthy or noteworthy in Notepad then copy and paste when I'm done. If not for this reason before, definitely for this reason now.


----------



## Atrium Pool (Jun 18, 2014)

stagehand1975 said:


> What makes it worse is anything on a sight like Facebook can be taken under false pretences. People post what they want, not what they have to. There can be a lot of fake in some profiles. People can show themselves as how they want to be seen, not who they really are.


I actually don't think there's anything wrong with that. At least, not the way I do it.

I don't post my picture because I've struggled intensely with crippling insecurities, poor self-esteem, and body issues my whole life. It makes me feel better knowing I can't be judged objectively. I also don't put my real name on a Facebook or Twitter site because it doesn't make sense to. I don't have any real friends, I like being alone offline. I like some degree of privacy and let's face it, you never really know who you're meeting online anyway.

I don't want people to think I look like Jake Gyllenhaal. So I don't pretend that I do. As long as we're just talking interests - which is how I pretty much keep things - what does it matter where I live, what I look like, etc? People can just as easily not talk to someone if anonymity is a dealbreaker. But I do get tired of the sanctimoniousness of some people who are very "you have to be" this or that. Because that's what it feels like. They say "be yourself" but I swear they mean "be what I see when I look at you."


----------

